
Patch to disable busmastering on PCI bridges before ExitBootServices() is called - el_duderino
https://lkml.org/lkml/2019/12/2/691
======
el_duderino
Twitter thread:
[https://twitter.com/mjg59/status/1201668829308284930](https://twitter.com/mjg59/status/1201668829308284930)

